# كيبوردك بايظ تصرف بالطريقه الاتيه



## PETER_OSCAR (23 مارس 2009)

*
عندما يتعطل زر أو مجموعة أزرار من لوحة المفاتيح الأصلية أو اللوحة بالكامل عن العمل 
توفرشركة مايكروسوفت كيبورد للكتابة باختيار الحروف عن طريق الماوس 
لتشغيل هذه الأداة 

اضغط على .. 

Start 

ثم 

Run 

ثم اكتب الأمر .. 

OSK 

ثم اضغط على ! 

OK 

- ستظهر على الشاشة لوحة مفاتيح كاملة يمكنك استخدامها كلوحة المفاتيح العادية تماما باللغتين العربية والإنجليزية 


وللتبديل بين اللغة العربية واللغة الانجليزية اضغط shift واختر الحرف الذي تريد باستخدام الماوس 

:::

*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (23 مارس 2009)

*موضوع حلو كتييييييييييير
ربنا يباركك ويعوضك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 مارس 2009)

فكره جميله 

ميررررسى على الطريقه والشرح 
 
 ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## kalimooo (23 مارس 2009)

شكراااااا جميل جدااا


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 مارس 2009)

_*جربت الطريقه دي لكن مش شغاله معايا

بتطلع رساله اوك وبس

شكرا ليك بيتر​*_


----------



## lo_bishoy_ve (24 مارس 2009)

طب لو حرف من التلات حروف osk هو اللى بايظ


انا لازم اعقدهالك يابيتر


----------



## Alexander.t (24 مارس 2009)

فكره جميله بجد


ربى المجد يسوع يبارك قلبك وحياتك يارب

اذكرنى فى صلواتك​


----------



## mr.hima (26 مارس 2009)

*فكر جميلة عارفها من زمان بس تنفع وقت الزنقة شكرا ليك *​


----------



## tonylovejesus (31 مارس 2009)

thanks


----------



## BishoRagheb (31 مارس 2009)

شكرا ليك ولتعبك 
فكرة حلوة​


----------



## Mina El Nagar (1 أبريل 2009)

لو في حرف بايظ
أو لوحة المفاتيح كلها بايظة 
ممكن من start >> all programs >> accessories >>accessibility >>on-***een keyboard


----------



## Mina El Nagar (1 أبريل 2009)




----------



## SALVATION (8 أبريل 2009)

_شكرا كتييير بيتر_
_تسلم ايدك _
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## princess samir (7 سبتمبر 2009)

حلوة  جداً بس مش عارفة أشتغل بيها


----------



## النهيسى (7 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا جدا موضوع مهم
الرب يباركك


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (9 سبتمبر 2009)

ميرسي  بيتر على الطريقه المفيده ​


----------



## kalimooo (9 سبتمبر 2009)

موجودة بالستارت
ثم
accessoires

ثم
accessibility


----------

